# Drilling through a header



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> My question is, can I drill a 1" hole in the center of the header without disturbing the structural integrity?


Sure,... No problem, just don't hit any wires or pipes...


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

i can't answer if you should or shouldn't, but if you do....drill the hole in the middle of the header.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

If its a 4x10 solid header, then the chances are its load bearing. However, a 1" hole in the middle should not cause a problem


----------



## turboaustralia (Nov 12, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Sure,... No problem, just don't hit any wires or pipes...



He is right don't hit any wire and pipes....:no:


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

The primary purpose of a header is to redistribute the weight of a load bearing wall across an opening to a set of jack studs. If you're seeing a header, there's a good chance it's a load bearing wall. If there's a double plate at the top of the wall, there's another hint. Of course, anything is possible. This doesn't answer your question, but I just wanted to point out your wall assessment might be wrong.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mrgins said:


> If its a 4x10 solid header, then the chances are its load bearing. However, a 1" hole in the middle should not cause a problem


That's what I'm thinking. It's not likely that somebody would install a header like that for no good reason.


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the replies.

I really appreciate it, however I did read a reply that said that "_it should not cause a problem_". That worries me a bit.

So let's say that it is a load bearing wall. 
Can I still drill a 1" hole in it without affecting anything?

I've even thought about routing the wires through an adjacent wall and then under the house, and up into the wall. The only obstacle there is that I am going to run my HDMI and Cat 5 cable there too. 

Thank you again for all of your responses.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm no expert, but here's how I would look at it. A header is a load bearing, structural member, just as a joist is, just as a stud in a bearing wall is.

Code allows drilling through a joist as well as notching studs in bearing walls. The trick to such notching is that it's not excessive and not in vulnerable parts of the member. Is stands to reason the same principles apply to a header. If there is no code that specifically addresses drilling through a header, and I wanted to do so and also sleep at night, I would look at how "strong" that header is. By that I mean, I would look at what the maximum span that particular header (2x10 in your case) can support, according to code. That requires also taking into account whether you have a single story, two story, and whether you have an attic. Consult the IRC, IBC or comparable book for making the "how strong is it" determination. Basically, if you do the research and you find out that the 2x10 header comfortably exceeds minimum code, then I would think drilling a minimal size hole through it is very unlikely to compromise it. If it's just at or slightly above code, and/or the whole is not so small, then I would probably avoid drilling through it. But that's just me. And again, I'm no expert.  Worst case, contact an inspector in your area and ask for his opinion; that's what I've done in the past. You'll find out they don't bite and some actually enjoy saving people from making bad mistakes.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> So let's say that it is a load bearing wall.
> *Can I still drill a 1" hole in it without affecting anything?
> *


Ayuh,... Yes,... That's Correct,... Affirmative... 

If yer That concerned, try to drill as small a hole as you can get by with,...
'n drill through a Knot,.... It's a weak point Anyways....


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

victor07 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.
> 
> I really appreciate it, however I did read a reply that said that "_it should not cause a problem_". That worries me a bit.
> 
> ...


It will not cause a problem!


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to say thank you for all of your suggestions. 
Since I didn't feel comfortable about drilling into the header, I went ahead and built a false wall in front of the old wall. 

Thanks again for all of your help.
Take care


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The header is over a pass thru you're closing up? So now the studs are supporting the weight and the old header is just a big piece of wood, right?
If that is indeed what you're doing, cut the hole as the big piece of wood is no longer a header.
Ron


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> The header is over a pass thru you're closing up? So now the studs are supporting the weight and the old header is just a big piece of wood, right?
> If that is indeed what you're doing, cut the hole as the big piece of wood is no longer a header.
> Ron


Ron you are correct. I just didn't feel confident about drilling through the header. With my luck, I might have drill crooked. lol

I built that false wall already and covered the wires with those metal plates that they sale. it's not even noticeable. Also, I decided to run my light switch in that wall as well with two switches. So that means that I would have had a total of four wires running through the whole. 

Thanks again


----------

